# Charity rides in Atlanta



## Newnan3

Does anybody know of any upcoming charity rides in the Atlanta or surrounding areas? 

I believe there was a Susan G Komen century ride scheduled for Feb that got cancelled........Any others anyone know about??


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

Tour de Cure - Douglasville May 20.


----------



## Newnan3

Thanks for posting! 

Anyone else??


----------



## hawker12

Rode this one this year and will ride in 2012. Very well run.

Jackson County Brevet


----------



## Newnan3

That looks like a good one! Thanks for posting


----------



## Newnan3

I definitely will try to ride these two ! 

Anyone else??


----------



## birdoprey

One of the best organized and scenic rides in the Atlanta area is Spin For Kids
Camp Twin Lakes- Spin for Kids 2012

I 2nd the Jackson Brevet as a nice one as well. 

There's also the YSC Tour De Pink in Oct.


----------



## Newnan3

Thanks for posting....Rep to you guys/gals:thumbsup:


----------



## tconrady

24 Hours of Booty does an event in Atlanta benfitting LiveStrong and Children's Healthcare of Atlanta. This year's event is October 6th and 7th. We've had a team from The Lounge/RBR there for the last couple of years. Feel free to PM me for more details.


----------



## Newnan3

tconrady said:


> 24 Hours of Booty does an event in Atlanta benfitting LiveStrong and Children's Healthcare of Atlanta. This year's event is October 6th and 7th. We've had a team from The Lounge/RBR there for the last couple of years. Feel free to PM me for more details.


PM sent


----------



## dave_gt

By your nick-name, I presume you live in Newnan, too? We need to meet up!

For local charity rides, Lisa at Trek in Peachtree City does a couple of rides per week and also works with a couple through the LBS. Also, there are a number of other contacts for local rides.

Give me a shout and we can get our heads together. Meanwhile, I am trying to get back in shape..the bike is ready with a flat fixed last week.


----------



## Newnan3

dave_gt said:


> By your nick-name, I presume you live in Newnan, too? We need to meet up!
> 
> For local charity rides, Lisa at Trek in Peachtree City does a couple of rides per week and also works with a couple through the LBS. Also, there are a number of other contacts for local rides.
> 
> Give me a shout and we can get our heads together. Meanwhile, I am trying to get back in shape..the bike is ready with a flat fixed last week.


My screen name is based on Newnan, GA but at the moment Im in the Woodstock area. 

I'd ride with you but Im in the military and Ill be gone for 5 months starting the beginning of Feb.

I will however be in the Griffin area towards the end of the fourth month so we can try to get up on a ride around that time.


----------

